# Tecumseh 6.75 HP, Hit stump and now won't start



## atem (Aug 28, 2004)

I was mowing the lawn the other day and hit a stump. Mower immediately shut off and would not restart. When you pull the cord, the engine does not start. It seems like when I pull the cord the engine only turns over one revolution. I replaced the flywheel key since it was pretty much sheered off. I thought that would fix the problem, but appearantly not. Also after replacing the flywheel key, I was pulling the cord checking things out and it yanked back and almost took my hand off. Any suggestions?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you might'v bent the shaft or nicked something inside


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

ya check the shaft man that would suck if that was the prob is it new?


----------



## atem (Aug 28, 2004)

How can tell if its the shaft, what do I look for? About how much is a new shaft? Is there anyway to straighten the old one? The mower is a couple of years old, would it be worth fixing?


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

well id say undo the plug and flip it over and spin the blade and see if it looks bent the shaft is the thing in the center which holds the blade no it is not worth fixing unless u love the mower


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

79t/a is right if the blade is straight and when you spin and it wobbles it's cheaper to buy new. go buy the same type and keep the old one for parts to fix the new one when it needs it ...........if its bent. if the blade is bent not the shaft the blade could be catching on to something take it off and spend the money on a new one fixin the old one will screw the engine up


----------

